# London Auction



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey who all is making the trip down to London this coming weekend for the auction?? Me and my hubby cant wait! Never been to London so will be a nice road trip as well. This is the last auction of the spring! Very sad, but gives us all some time to grow our fry up for the fall auctions.

Details:

Held at the Optimist Hall, 1653 Richmond Street, in DORCHESTER on Sunday, May 5th 2013.

Registration begins at 7:30 am
Auction begins at 11:00 am

This is a anyone event so you don't have to be a member to buy or sell fish. I do not believe there is a cover to get in. This is a 30%/70% Auction, so 30% of every sale profit goes to them, keep this in mind. Rules and registration forms are here..
http://www.londonaquariasociety.com/auction.asp

Like I said... cant wait. Me and my hubby are bringing 3 curvicep cichlids, our adult featherfin squeaker cat fish and a gold gourami to sell. Maybe our albino red tipped shark.. haven't decided yet.
Anyways.. see you all there. Just figured I would share some info and see whos going


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Used to always go when I had freshwater tanks. Always a good auction.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

What type of curvicep are you bringing? Hoping you enjoy our auction.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds good. Well I cant wait lol. I have 3 Laetacara curviceps to bring this weekend. Me and my hubby have also decided to bring our 4 Neolamprologus caudopunctatus. We love all these guys very much but since we breed apistogrammas and they are cave dwellers who like there territory we cant have other species fighting with them for caves and territory. There all beautiful fish out of our private collection so I hope they go for a decent buck. The curviceps have very nice neon blue and red colours at the tips of there fins.
Also the featherfin cat fish was our very first fish when we started the hobby. He is a beast now, very docile but since he is a semi aggressive fish.. we have decided to let him go too, again cause the whole breeding thing. Very sad but he will make a great addition to anyones aquarium.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Anybody know about how long it would take to drive from the location of the auction to St Josephs Hospital in London ? I'm not sure I can make it, but if I do, my mom's in the nursing home there, so I'd go visit her if I did make it.. just not sure how far away the auction is from north London.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sending you a pm. fishfur


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> Anybody know about how long it would take to drive from the location of the auction to St Josephs Hospital in London ? I'm not sure I can make it, but if I do, my mom's in the nursing home there, so I'd go visit her if I did make it.. just not sure how far away the auction is from north London.


Its about 27 mins.. google says but I always get there way faster then what google says. But of course depending on traffic I would say a half hour is all u would need. Hope you can visit


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll be there with lots of plants.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> I'll be there with lots of plants.


Sweet, Im looking for a lot of plants


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be there with some uncommon stuff. Some signal wild type pelvicaxhromis a breeding pair of curviceps, some liberty mollies, a full size reverse trio of laetacara thayri. Some super tiger shrimp.

Lots will have minimum bids though 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

eatmysox said:


> I will be there with some uncommon stuff. Some signal wild type pelvicaxhromis a breeding pair of curviceps, some liberty mollies, a full size reverse trio of laetacara thayri. Some super tiger shrimp.
> 
> Lots will have minimum bids though
> 
> Sent by little green men....


You had nice stuff there.

I got your Anostomus ternetzi. Love this fish! He's big, I think 5". Looks great in my 20g long with 7 Hypsophrys nicaraguensis at 1. 5-2" a.k.a. Macaw Cichlid. This fish brings back great memories of an very close uncle I just lost last year. Back in the '70's my Uncle Gysbertus (We called him Bep) had a 150g with 9 or 10 Anostomus anostomus, Leporinus affinis, Geophagus & other large SA fish.

Thanks.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Scott. I picked up some rare books ( even had to outbid Scott, there are no friends at auction I suppose). Got some tatia pereguia, aspidoras albater, and some nice hifin black body red tail female platies. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

London action was great today! For all of you who missed it, there was a huge variety of fish from all over. prices were good all over.

My favourite auction again. Mmmmmmm

Very organized this year. The auctioneers buzzed through the items

Hey Anna, we missed you there. A pair of CPO's went for $65!!!!! Crazy!!!!!!

My catch list:

1 Anostomus ternetzi. Jeff's prize winner.
4 Badis badis (2 didn't make it)
11 Tropheops macrophthalmus juvies
6 Neolamprologus pulcher 'Daffodil'
5 Nezzie swords
7 X Alvarez swords 
6 albino red eye swords 
3 LF albino paleatus cats
4 Pseudosphromenus dayi

Tanks were a bargain there. I got 3x 5g @ $3-$5 ea. a10g @ $7 & a15 g for $6-$7. I can't remember.

I also got a box for $8 with all usable accessories. Extention cord, power bar, 3 AC filters, an old Fluval 3 internal filter, a 150w heater, 50' roll of rigid black air hose, valves, tee's, elbows,. 2 gravel cleaners, precut glass for tank tops & dividers & a clamp lamp.

I also sold fish & plants. My blue grass guppies went for a lot. My plants didn't,

Nice to see jayson, manhu, & SignGuy there. Any other GTA'S there.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes the auction was pretty good. Sadly no fish im really into right now were there (dwarf cichlids) except for the few I sold lol. Manly went there to get some plants and decorations. I agree it was very organized and they did blow through it, which was nice but by 2 o'clock came around I was pooped, hot and ready to call it a day. Things went SUPER cheap and some things were like a slap in the face for whoever was selling it (like the tanks) but some things did go for a decent price though. I remember one tank, the nice wood finish one with the wood stand, went for $34. I had the seller in front of me and boy were they ticked off. Anyways good auction, lots of stuff. This is what I bought & sold from what I can remember
I bought:
-Cichlid rock cave x2
-Bags
-15 gal tank and stand -$14
-Huge bag of val plant (very tall) - $25
-Red and Green sword plant(forget the proper name) - $14
-Java Fern - $6
-Red marble Bristle Nose Pleco - $15 (was literally about to leave and she came up and I was waiting to get a pleco all day but they were going for too much. Snagged this awesome little.. girl I think.. for 15 bucks)
-Piece of drift wood - $7
-Gold fish bowl and rocks - $5

I sold
-Gold Gourami - $3
-3 Curvcip cichlids - ($1, $3, $5) - was hoping for more because they were quite beautiful little guys but that's okay
- Feather fin cat fish - $17 (this was my very first fish, grew him big). Took forever to load him up cause he popped every bag we put him in. We brought him in a tub and then bought big bags there from angel fins lol Life saver
-3 dwarf cichlids (in same bag, sweet little guys) - $17
-Inspector pleco - $50 - in my opinion, best looking pleco in the whole auction, just a spectacular pleco. I wasn't surprised when he got bumped and very happy the price he went at.

So overall I spent what I made which was great so just had to pay for the gas to get there.. which was a bit lol cause I have a v8 and it was about a 2 hour 20 min drive. 
See you all again in the fall!!

OH!! Almost forgot.. I went to the big als in London just after the auction (the 7th location in Ontario ive been too ) and they ended up having the exact apistogrammas im looking for. They had absolutely beautiful double red cacatuodies and double red agassizis. So I picked up 6 of them and went home. So fantastic day over all


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks to all that attended the London auction on Sunday there was a large turn out even with the fabulous weather outside. I managed to pick up three Curviceps laetacara I have never kept these fish before so looking forward to the new challenge. Also picked up a black goby and a black paradise fish along with a small tank and a box of goodies.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

It was a great event, kudos to the London team. 
Here is a few photos from the auction.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> It was a great event, kudos to the London team.
> Here is a few photos from the auction.


Great photos of the London LAS auction!

Thanks


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Jarmila those pictures are great.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Got me and mu hubby in a few pic's again lol thanks angel fins, great pics


----------

